# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Fruta apo perime që ndikojnë në shëndetin tonë pa pasur nevojën e ilaçeve.

## AlbaneZ

Nuk e di ne ka ndonje teme tjeter te ngjashme,megjithate mu duk interesante qe te hap nje teme te tille.

*Manaferra ndikon si aspirinë* 

-Manaferra është e pasur me vitaminat A, C, B1, B2 dhe B6, me thartinë organike, hekur, magnez, fosfor, kalcium, mangan dhe sheqer pemësh.

-Është e pasur me celulozë dhe ndihmon në rregullimin e peshës trupore. Përmban thartinë saliciline (përbërës aktiv i aspirinës) e cila shfrytëzohet për zbutjen e dhimbjeve, uljen e temperaturës dhe kundër inflamacionit.

-Kjo pemë ndikon pozitivisht edhe në të parët, forcon imunitetin, ndërkaq është konstatuar se edhe pengon shfaqjen e kancerit në gji dhe në qafën e mitrës. Mjekët gjermanë e rekomandojnë për zbutjen e hemorroideve.

-Manaferrat e freskëta janë më të shijshme me pak mjaltë apo sheqer. Nga to mund të bëhen lëngu, vera, kompoti, likeri, xhemi, pite të shijshme dhe ëmbëlsira.

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Arsyet pse duhet të konsumoni çaj* 

Pas ujit, çaji është pija më e konsumuar në botë. Përveç shijes, arsye për këtë janë edhe veçoritë e tij që përmirësojnë shëndetin. Sipas Koha Ditore, çaji përmban përbërësin i cili quhet flavanoid epigallacatechin gallate, i cili është përgjegjës për zvogëlimin e tumoreve.

*Ja tetë arsye pse duhet përdorur çaji.*

*Mund të zvogëlojë rrezikun nga sëmundjet e zemrës*

Nëse çaji pihet tri apo më shumë herë në ditë ai mund të reduktojë rrezikun nga sëmundjet e zemrës, me siguri për shkak të antioksidantëve, ndërsa disa shkencëtarë thonë që çaji i gjelbër dhe i zi ndihmojnë në parandalimin e arterosklerozës.

*Mund të reduktojë tumoret*

Çaji përmban përbërësin i cili quhet flavanoid epigallacatechin gallate i cili është përgjegjës për reduktimin e tumoreve në testimet laboratorike të një studimi skocez. Mjekja Christine Dufes, udhëheqësja e hulumtimit, ka thënë se si çaji ka reduktuar madhësinë e tumorit, ndërsa te disa raste tumoret janë zhdukur tërësisht.

*Ilaç potencial për kancerin e prostatës*

Shkencëtarët kanë zbuluar metodën e cila me kombinimin e arit dhe çajit të gjelbër vret qelizat e kancerit të prostatës. Metodën e kanë publikuar në “Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences”, ndërsa kanë thënë se si tek minjtë kanë arritur të reduktojnë tumorin në 80 për qind të rasteve. Çaji shërben si bartës i grimcave radioaktive të arit të cilat pastaj i vrasin qelizat e kancerit në prostatë.
Përmirëson vitalitetin në moshë më të vjetër

Studimi i kryer në 14 mijë njerëz më të moshuar se 65 vjet, i publikuar në “American Journal of Clinical Nutrition”, ka treguar që personat më vital ishin pikërisht ata që pinin çaj të gjelbër. Duke pirë çajin njerëzit më të vjetër do të kenë më pak probleme gjatë veprimeve si pastrimi apo larja dhe veshja.

*Ul tensionin e gjakut*

Edhe pse nuk mund të identifikohet saktë komponenti i çajit të zi i cili e bën këtë, ai e ul pak tensionin e gjakut, thotë një studim australian.

*Forcon imunitetin*

Çaji i gjelbër rrit numrin e qelizave T në trup të cilat janë të rëndësishme në sistemin e imunitetit, por edhe “mëson” të gjitha qelizat e sistemit të imunitetit për t’i njohur më mirë bakteret dhe dëmtuesit apo keqbërësit në trup.

*Rehidraton*

Edhe pse përmban kafeinë e cila dehidraton organizmin, çaji arrin të rehidratojë trupin.

*Ndihmon gjatë dobësimit*

Disa hulumtime sugjerojnë se si pirja e pesë filxhanëve çaj në ditë ndihmon gjatë humbjes së kilogramëve, veçanërisht në zonën e barkut.

----------


## [Asteroid]

TIRANË- Sezoni i mandarinave është në kulmin e vet, mund të blihen me çmime të shkëlqyeshme edhe në tregje dhe dyqane, dhe pikërisht këtë ua propozojmë, shfrytëzoni dobitë e këtij lloji agrumeje përderisa tani gjendet me shumicë. 

Kanë arritur ditët e para të ftohta, organizmi ka nevojë për sa më shumë vitaminë C, ndërsa mandarina është dy herë më e pasur se portokalli me këtë përbërës të cmuar. Përveç kësaj, në 100 gramë mandarina ka vetëm 34 kalori, acide folike, kalium, hekur, magnez, vitamina B1, B2 dhe B3, si edhe fibra për tretje të balancuar. 

Me dekompozimin e beta karotenit krijohet edhe vitamina A, e rëndësishme për lëkurë të bukur dhe shikim të mirë, dhe pasi që njëkohësisht janë edhe diuretik. E plus që me mandarina mund të luftojmë edhe kundër celulitit. 

Lëvorja e mandarinës përmban materie jashtëzakonisht të rëndësishme, nobiletinë, pigmenti i cili është dhjetë herë më i fortë në mandarinë se në rrush. Nobiletina mbron nga trashja, sulmi në zemër e tru dhe si dhe diabeti. 

Përveç kësaj, testimet në kafshë kanë treguar që nobiletina mbron edhe nga arteroskleroza, ndërsa fuqi të njëjtë ka edhe flavonoidi naringeninë, i cili mbron nga trashja dhe sindroma metabolike. 

Nëse blini mandarina të shtëpisë që nuk janë të spërkatura, lëvoren e qëruar gjithsesi priteni në copëza dhe thajeni, dhe përdoreni gjatë dimrit në ëmbëlsira, komposto, çaje dhe dushe për aromë. 

Vajrat eterikë nga lëvorja e mandarinës kanë efekt të shkëlqyeshëm në dushet për relaksim, largojnë pagjumësinë, ushqejnë lëkurën e dëmtuar, ndërsa kanë edhe veçori tonifikuese dhe antiseptike. 

Pra, gjithsesi bëni mirë të konsumoni mandarina të freskëta, të shijshme dhe jashtëzakonisht të shëndetshme.

----------


## AlbaneZ

*“Një mollë në ditë, i thotë mjekut ik”*

Frazeologjia angleze e përshkruan këtë frut kështu: “Një mollë në ditë, i thotë mjekut ik”, që do të thotë se efektet e saj janë të shumta dhe mjaft kurative. Dyqani "Bimë Mjekësore, Linja kozmetike 'orient Line' bën të ditur se sipas një studimi që ka bërë studioja e njohur e dietave “San Xhorxh” në Londër, vihet re se mes 50 personave të cilët kanë mbajtur dietë me fruta, ata që kanë përdorur mollën si dietë kanë mundur të humbasin disa kilogramë brenda dhjetë ditëve, pa dëmtuar organizmin. Studiuesit tregojnë se në shumicën e rasteve aplikimi i dietave bëhet shkak për prishjen e regjimit të shëndetit tonë, duke pasur efekte negative mbi shëndetin. Ndërkohë që me mollën nuk ndodh kështu. Me të gjitha vlerat ushqyese që ka fruti i mollës, ai arrin që të mbajë trupin në nivel normal, si dhe duke eliminuar dhjamërat e tepërta, transmeton BalkanWeb. 

Flavonoidi, arrin të futë në aksion fibrat e trupit tonë, pa dëmtuar organizmin, ndërkohë që aksioni do të ndihmohet nga vitamina C, e cila bën të mundur djegien e të gjitha lëndëve të dëmshme që gjenden në trup dhe shkaktojnë mbipeshën, siç është kolesteroli dhe disa oksidantë të tjerë, të cilët bëhen shkak për plakjen e parakohshme. Në 100 gramë mollë do të gjejmë 40 kalori, 10 gramë sheqerna, potas, ndërkohë që ajo përmban njëkohësisht vitaminat B dhe C, acidin nitrik dhe acidin malik. Vitamina B1, e cila gjendet me shumicë te molla, të ndihmon të heqësh lodhjen, nervozizmim si dhe mungesën e oreksit, ndërsa vitamina B2 i mbron muskujt e gojës, riforcon flokët dhe shmang rrudhat, ndërsa acidi nitrik dhe ai malik bëjnë të mundur shkrirjen e ushqimeve të rënda në stomak, në mënyrë që të mos e lodhin atë, ndërsa vitamina C shërben për të dezinfektuar të gjithë organizmin dhe veçanërisht aparatin e të ushqyerit si dhe arrin të djegë të gjitha mikrobet e ndryshme që gjenden përgjatë saj. 

Si ta fillojmë? Mos harroni që gjatë ditës përveç mollëve duhet të hani 3 vaktet, por lehtë. Në darkë sugjerohet që të shkojmë për të fjetur duke pirë fillimisht një gotë me lëng molle. Kujdes nëse lëngu që pini është qind për qind lëng molle, në mënyrë që edhe dieta të arrihet plotësisht. 

Ndërkohë që në mëngjes e nisim ditën sërish me një lëng molle të freskët. Rreth orës njëmbëdhjetë fillojmë dhe qërojmë një kokërr mollë, pasi ta presim në feta e vendosim në një pjatë dhe më pas derdhim mbi të pak lëng limoni. Efekti i kurativ është shumë i madh, ndërkohë që arrin të mbajë në nivele të pranueshme edhe lëkurën e fytyrës. 

Gjatë paradites sugjerohet ngrënia e gjysmës së kokrrës së mollës, ndërkohë që orari tjetër i fillimit të dietës është ai i pasdites, rreth orës katër ose pesë. Duhet të kemi parasysh që limiti midis periudhës së parë dhe asaj të dytë, të mos jetë më shumë se pese orë. Pra nëse kemi ngrënë gjysmën e mollës në orën 11, gjysmën tjetër duhet ta hamë pas pesë orësh, pra në orën katër të pasdites. 

Ndërkohë që në mbrëmje nëse dëshironi, mund të jeni tolerantë, duke ngrënë një darkë të lehtë, por mos harroni se nëse do të hamë ushqime gjatë dietës, efektet do t’i shihni me vonesë. Ndërkohë që mos harroni këshillën që ju kemi dhënë në fillim para se të shkoni për të fjetur; sërish një gotë me lëng molle, në mënyrë që të kompletoni dietën e ditës suaj. 



Nëse vazhdoni kështu për dhjetë ditë, atëherë do të shihni se do të humbisni pothuajse një kilogram në ditë dhe në rast se nuk i qëndroni asaj besnik, atëherë sërish do të shihni se do të keni humbur disa nga kilet tuaja të tepërta. Ndërkohë që brenda dietës së sugjeruar, ju sugjerojmë që ta kompletoni atë me anë të një maske. 



Pasdite për të gjitha ata persona që e shohin se po i shtohen rudhat e fytyrës, mund të përdorin një maskë, e cila përbëhet nga feta të holla molle si dhe një gotë qumësht. E mbajmë atë për 45 minuta dhe më pas e pastrojmë me ujë të ftohtë, në mënyrë që të aroma e mollës të mbetet për një kohë të gjatë në epidermën e lëkurës, duke shërbyer si një tonik perfekt i saj. 



Mollët që mund të na hyjnë në punë 



Mos harroni se në treg gjenden shumë lloje mollësh. Mendoni se 7 mijë varietete kultivohen në të gjithë botën, të gjitha me aroma, ngjyra dhe madhësi të ndryshme, që do të thotë se efektet nuk janë njësoj. Ndër më të zakonshmet dhe që ka më shumë efekt, janë mollët renete, limonelat dhe të famshmet Granny Smith. E para ka efekt vërtet të madh, nëse do të përdoret në dietën e sugjeruar. Origjina e mollës si frut, vjen nga vendet e Azisë Qendrore dhe asaj Perëndimore, i cili kultivohet prej shekujsh në të gjithë botën.

Mollët më të mira për dietën tonë janë ato me ngjyrë të gjelbër, kjo për faktin se ato përmbajnë shumë sodë dhe menjëherë sapo hyjnë në organizëm hyjnë në veprim të menjëhershëm me acidet e tjera të trupit. Kujdes, mos i vendosni mollët në një vend me frutat ose perimet me gjelle, pasi ajo prodhon një gaz natyral që është etileni, së bashku me bananet dhe pjeprin, që mund të prishë edhe ushqimet e tjera që gjenden aty. 

Mollët janë shumë të pasura me fibra dhe ndihmojnë për të mbajtur në nivelin bazë kolesterolin si dhe parandalojnë kancerin. Me anë të një molle në ditë, ne sigurojmë 20 për qind të fibrave të nevojshme në një ditë, po kaq kalori dhe yndyrna, me përjashtim të kolesterolit. Në rast se nuk doni t’i hiqni mollës lëkurën, pastrojeni atë me lëng limoni, portokalli ose ananasi, në mënyrë që efekti i dietës së sugjeruar të jetë sa më i plotë dhe i efektshëm.



Efektet e mollës



Në 100 gramë mollë do të gjejmë :40 kalori, 10 gramë sheqerna Potas, Vitamina B dhe C, Acidin nitrik dhe acidin malik. 

Efektet e mollës-Vitamina B1, largon lodhjen, nervozizmin si dhe mungesën e oreksit-Vitamina B2, forcon muskujt e gojës, riforcon flokët dhe shmang rudhat-Acidi nitrik dhe ai malik shkrijnë ushqimet e rënda në stomak-Vitamina C, dezinfekton organizmin dhe aparatin e të ushqyerit. 
mjekut ik”

----------


## AlbaneZ

Perberesit e shendetshem qe permban vaji i ullirit


Vaji i ullirit eshte i pasur me vitamina, anti-oksidante te cilet jane shume te mire per lekuren. Perdorimi i rregullt i vajit te ullirit ndihmon lekuren tuaj te jete e bute dhe me shkelqim, pakson rrudhat dhe tonifikon ate.

Cilet jane perberesit e mire qe permban vaji i ullirit
Squalene; eshte nje nga perberesit kryesor qe gjendet ne vajin e ullirit. Ai ju ndihmon te lubrifikoni lekuren dhe t’a mbroni nga demtime te tjera.

Anti-oksidante; vaji i ullirit eshte i pasur me anti-oksidante te cilet ndihmojne ne ri-gjenerimin e qelizave, mbrojne lekuren nga ekspozimi ne ambiente me pluhur, me ndotje dhe me mot aspak te pershatshem per lekuren. Vaji i ullirit permban vitamine E, A dhe poliphenol.

Chlorofil; ky perberes ne lekure ndihmon ne pastrimin dhe tonfikimin e lekures. Vepron edhe si perberes qe parandalon krijimin e rrudhave.

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Efekt kurues, gabimi që nuk duhet bërë me mjaltin*

Qumështi i nxehtë dhe mjalti janë ndër mjekimet më të mira? Kështu është menduar shpesh, por duhet ditur se nëse mjalti ngrohet më shumë se 45 gradë, mund të humbë një pjesë të mirë të vetive ushqyese si enzima dhe vitamina.
Për të përdorur sa më mirë cilësitë e tij për dhimbjet e fytit këshillohet të shoqërohet kur pijet janë jo shumë të ngrohta dhe të hidhet njëra lugë pas tjetrës.Ndërsa për pjesën tjetër gjyshet kishin të drejtë, pasi mjalti lehtëson dhimbjet e fytit të irrituar, por mund të përdoret shumë mirë edhe si maskë për lëkurën.Një studim i Universitetit të Pensilvanisë tregoi se përdorimi i mjaltit kryesisht në darkë sjell lehtësi të mëdha dhe zbut laringun nga acarimi.Sugjerohet që mjalti duhet të hyjë çdo ditë në tavolinat tona pikërisht në saj të vetive ushqyese, pasi shton energjinë, aftësinë tretëse dhe përmban një sërë vitaminash të dobishme për organizmin.Mjalti në masën 85% të tij përbëhet nga sheqeri edhe pse ky sheqer nuk është u dëmshëm. Gjithsesi diabetikët duhet të mbajnë nën kontroll dozat e mjaltit që konsumojnë.

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Efektet çudibërëse të majdanozit që ne nuk i njohim.*

Vitet kalojnë dhe veshkat tona kanë nevojë për filtrimin e gjakut duke hequr helmin, kripën dhe çdo gjë të padëshiruar që hyn në trupin tonë.Me kalimin e kohës, kripa akumulohet dhe kjo mund të ketë nevojë për pastrim sa me natyral të organizmit.Për këtë është shumë e lehtë, merret një tufë majdanoz pastrohet dhe lahet mirë, pastaj pritet në copa të vogla dhe vihet në një tenxhere me ujë të pastër.Pas kësaj tenxherja vihet për të valuar në zjarr për dhjetë minuta, më pas hiqet nga zjarri dhe lihet të filtrojë.Lëngu i pastër hidhet në një shishe dhe vendoset në frigorifer. Pini nga një gotë çdo ditë dhe me kalimin e kohës do kuptoni se kripa dhe helmet e tjera të grumbulluara në organizmin tuaj do pastrohen përmes urinimit, ndërsa ndihet një lehtësi që nuk ka qenë më parë.Majdanozi është një kurë mjaft e njohur dhe efikase për pastrimin e trupit në mënyrë sa më të natyrshme, ndaj një tufë majdanoz mund të jetë efikase për një organizëm funksional.

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Të gjitha sëmundjet që shëron qumështi i bletës* 


Ai jep efekte pozitive për shëndetin dhe preferohet shumë nga meshkujt. Gjithashtu, përdoret edhe për maska bukurie. Qumështi i bletës që prodhohet nga gjëndrat e bletëve punëtore shërben për të ushqyer larvat gjatë tri ditëve të para si dhe për të ushqyer mbretëreshën. Ky ushqim e mban mbretëreshën në jetë për 8 vjet, shumë interesant ky fakt, duke ditur që një bletë e zakonshme, e cila ka lindur nga e njëjta vezë me mbretëreshën, jeton vetëm 21 ditë. Qumështi i bletës ka ngjyrë të bardhë në të verdhë, është si krem, ka shije të thartë dhe pak aromë.

Përmbajtja

Qumështi i bletës përmban të gjithë aminoacidet esenciale për njeriun. Enzima dhe derivatet e tyre. Sheqer: fruktozë dhe glukozë. Yndyra 80-90 për qind, por ato janë neutrale dhe nuk i bëjnë dëm organizmit. Minerale: kalium, kalcium, natrium, zink, hekur, bakër dhe mangan. Vitamina: B1, B2, B5, B6, acid folik, vitaminë H. Hormoni: progesteron, estrogjen, testosteron.

Efektet kuruese

Ka efekt qetësues dhe çlodhës, ul nivelin e hormoneve të tiroides. Ndihmon zhvillimin dhe rritjen. Stimulon gjëndrat seksuale, ndihmon prodhimin e vezoreve, gjatë shtatzënisë, duke rritur nivelin e progesteronit në gjak. Rrit nivelin e testosteronit në gjak, duke ndihmuar në problemet e potencës mashkullore. Stimulon gjëndrat mbiveshkore. Ndihmon në sëmundje si artriti ose lodhja kronike. Ul zmadhimin e prostatës, ka të njëjtin efekt si hormonet femërore. Normalizon punën e testikujve. Ndihmon në funksionimin e mëlçisë dhe sëmundjet e saj, hepatite, rigjeneron strukturën e mëlçisë. Ka efekt antiinflamator (si paracetamoli, advili). Pastron organizmin nga toksina. Ndihmon funksionimin e veshkave. Rrit jetëgjatësinë e njerëzve, duke ruajtur rininë e enëve të gjakut. Zgjeron enët e gjakut. Ndihmon në uljen e kolesterolit dhe triglicerideve. Rrit imunitetin. Ndihmon në formimin e rruazave të kuqe të gjakut, këshillohet në anemi. Ndihmon në mikrohemorragji. Në lëkurë, rregullon prodhimin e yndyrës. Përdoret në kozmetikë, sepse ndihmon në pastrimin dhe rinimin e lëkurës. Përdoret si agjent antibakterial dhe antivirusal lokal për probleme të ndryshme të lëkurës. Te fëmijët e sapolindur ndihmon në rritjen në peshë.

Kur nuk duhet të përdoret

Në kriza astme, sepse qumështi i bletës mund të ngushtojë bronket, gjë që do ta rëndonte sëmundjen. Në alergji ndaj përbërësve të qumështit të bletës. Nuk duhet ta përdorin ata që vuajnë nga sëmundja Addison, si dhe ata që kanë kancer në fazë akute.

Efektet anësore

Dhembje stomaku, të vjella, diarre dhe pagjumësi (kjo e fundit ndodh më shpesh te femrat). Në të tilla raste, në fillim ulni dozën dhe nëse efektet anësore nuk përmirësohen, ndërprisni konsumimin. Kujdes: nëse nuk respektoni dozat, mund të jetë helmues. Duhet pasur kujdes në përdorim kur organizmi është tepër i dobësuar, është e pamundur tretja e qumështit. Kur vuani nga sëmundje me spazma të tubit tretës, kancer shumë të përhapur në lëkurë.

Kura

Kura duhet të zgjasë një muaj, maksimumi tre muaj, për dozat lexoni me kujdes letrat që e shoqërojnë dhe respektoni indikacionet e shkruara. Rezultatet e kurës mund të shfaqen menjëherë ose me pak vonesë, sepse ndryshe nga poleni, qumështi i bletës vepron më ngadalë.

Sëmundjet në të cilat duhet të përdoret

-Hipertiroidisem

-Diabet

-Hiperkolesterolemi, hipertrigliceridemi (kolesterol dhe trigliceride të larta)

-Sëmundje të zemrës dhe enëve të gjakut

-Sëmundje kronike të mushkërive

-Sëmundje të gojës, probleme me mishrat e dhëmbëve, probleme të fytit

-Sëmundje të veshkave

-Artrite reumatoide

-Probleme seksuale, probleme me riprodhimin, ndihmon në periudhat e premenopauzës

-Kancer

-Në pediatri ndihmon sidomos fëmijët e lindur para kohe ose distrofikë

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Banania, kujdestari i shëndetit tonë, pse duhet ta konsumoni*

Bananet jane fruta qe marrin pjese ne rolin e kujdestarit te shendetit tone. Te pasura me vitamine, minerale dhe fibra, ky frut i verdhe tropikal pervec shijes se embel sjell shume perfitime. Ushqim i shijshem me vetem 100 kalori, menyre natyrale per zbukurim te lekures, ilac kunder vjelljes dhe kapsllekut, burim energjie. Por, a e dini se edhe levorja e bananes nuk eshte per ta hedhur, sepse fshehe anet e saj pozitive? ja disa nga perfitimet e bananes:

Aleat kundër akneve

Banania e shtypur, por edhe vete levorja e brendshme e bananes, mund te ndikoje si antidropink, por edhe lufton kunder inflamacioneve. Qe ti shfrytezoni bananet ne lufte kunder akneve, ne mbremje, pasi te keni pastruar lekuren e fytyres, butesisht lyeni aknet me levoren e brendshme te bananes. te nesermen ne mengjes pastroni fytyren me uje të vaket.

Ilaç kunder fryrjes së shkaktuar nga sindromi paramenstrual

Kaliumi i cili gjendet ne banane ndalon mbajtjen e lengjeve ne trup, qe eshte paraqitje per sindromin paramenstrual. Përveç kësaj, banania do tju jape energji dhe do tju mbaje per kohe me te gjate, prandaj do te harroni ne deshiren qe te mbusheni me ushqim jo te shendetshem.

Zvogëlim i kruarjes nga pickimi i mushkonjave

Mos e hidhni lëvoren e bananes gjate veres, sepse mund tju ndihmoje per te zvogeluar kruarjen irituese te shkaktuar nga pickimi i mushkonjave. Thjesht, me levoren e brendshme te bananes leyni vendin e pickimit. Keshtu do ta zvogeloni skuqjen, por edhe nevoja per kryerje do te largohet.

Banane dhe uje, ilaç kundër dehjes

E keni tepruar me alkool? Para se te beheni gati per gjum, hani te pakten nje banane dhe pini 1-2 gota uje. Dehja eshte rezultat i dehidrimit, kurse duke kombinuar banane dhe uje do te arrrini te luftoni kunder saj. Gjate kohes se dehjes njerzit urinojne me shume nga normalja dhe humbin shume lengje dhe kalium, kurse banania eshte e pasur me kalim. Ky frut te rregullon edhe balancin e elektroliteve ne trup, i cili mund te crregullohet per shkak te vjelljes dhe urinimit te shpeshte.

Parandalim i neveritjes gjatë udhetimit

Udhetimi eshte njeri nga aktivitetet qe urreni me se shumti per shkak te neveritjes se padurueshme? Para se te niseni ne rruge, hani nje banane. Bananet jane burim i shkelqyeshem i energjise, por gjithashtu zvogelon intesitetin e vjelljes.

Rrezik i zvogeluar nga sulmi ne tru

Konsumimi i tre bananeve gjate dites, zvogelon rrezikun nga sulmi ne tru me 21%, ka treguar studimi i bere ne 250 000 persona ne periudhe 30 vjecare. Fajtori, kryesore per kete eshte kaliumi, i cili zvogelon shtypjen e gjakut, e cila nga ana e saj eshte shkaktari kryesore per sulmin ne tru.

Karburant para ushtrimeve

Planifikoni te djersiteni mire ne fitnes? Hani nje banane. ajo do te ndikoje si karburant per muskujt tuaj, por edhe do tju jape energji per ta rritur qendrueshmerine. Kombinoni bananen me puter nga kikirikat per te marre nje ushqim ideal te pasur me karbohidrate dhe proteina.

Sistem digjestiv i shëndoshë

Bananet jane mik i juaj edhe gjate kapsllekut dhe diarese. Fibrat natyrale qe gjenden ne banane ndihmojne ne mirembajtjen e shendetshme te sistemit tretes.

Ilaç natyral kundër psorijazes

Nje ose dy here ne dite lyeni pjesen e lekures te prekur nga psorijaza me levoren e brendshme te bananes. Banania ndihmon ne hidratimin e lekures dhe zvogelon skuqjen, por edhe kruarjen. Per disa dite do te keni rezultate te dukshme.

Maskë për lëkurë të butë pa rrudha

Bananet mund tju sherbejne edhe per zbukurim, sepse e zbusin dhe hidratojne lekuren.

Maska 1: Shtypni nje banane dhe shtoni nje te verdhe te vezes. Masen e fituar vendoseni ne fytyre dhe lereni te veproje 15 minuta.

 Maska 2: Shtypni nje banane dhe shtypni 1/4 e nje gote jogurti (ose kos) dhe 2 luge mjalte. Vendoseni ne fytyre dhe qafe dhe lereni te veproje 20 minuta

Short URL: http://www.gazetarepublika.al/?p=49142

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Sëmundjet që shërohen nga bananet*

Bananet ndihmon të mbetemi të shëndoshë. Ajo gjithashtu ndihmon apo parandalon një mori sëmundjesh dhe gjendjesh, duke u bërë kështu diçka që duhet shtuar në dietën tonë ditore
Bananet përmbajnë tri lloje natyrale të sheqernave – sukrozë, fruktozë dhe glukozë të kombinuar me fibër. Banania jep energji të shpejtë, të qëndrueshme dhe substanciale. Hulumtimet kanë vërtetuar se vetëm dy banane ofrojnë energji të mjaftueshme për 90 minuta ushtrime të vështira.
S’është për t’u çuditur që banania është fruti numër një për të gjithë atletët kryesorë të botës. Por energjia nuk është gjëja e vetme që banania na ndihmon të mbetemi të shëndoshë. Ajo gjithashtu ndihmon apo parandalon një mori sëmundjesh dhe gjendjesh, duke u bërë kështu diçka që duhet shtuar në dietën tonë ditore.

*Nervat*
Bananet janë të pasura me vitaminë B që ndihmojnë në qetësimin e nervave. PMS (Sindromi Primenstrual). Vitamina B6 që përmban dhe rregullon nivelet e glukozës në gjak, të cilat mund të ndikojnë në gjendjen tuaj emocionale.
*Anemi*
E pasur me hekur banania mund të stimulojë prodhimin e hemoglobinës në gjak dhe kështu ndihmon në raste të anemisë.
*Depresioni*
Sipas një studimi të kryer nga “Mind” në mes të njerëzve që vuajnë nga depresioni, shumë prej tyre janë ndier më mirë pasi kanë ngrënë banane. Kjo është për shkak se bananet përmbajnë triptofan, një lloj i proteinës që trupi e shndërron në serotonin që njihet si relaksues, përmirësues i gjendjes emocionale dhe në përgjithësi të bënë të ndihesh më i kënaqur.
*Shtypja e gjakut*
Ky frutë unik tropikal është ekstremist i pasur me potasium dhe me sasi të vogël të kripërave, duke e bërë të përsosur për të mundur shtypjen e gjakut. Aq është e mirë sa që industria amerikane e ushqimit dhe e barnave e ka lejuar industrinë e bananes të deklarojë lirshëm për mundësinë e frutit të ulë rrezikun nga shtypja lartë e gjakut dhe nga ndonjë goditje eventuale si pasojë e shtypjes së lartë të gjakut.
*Dhimbjet e kokës*
Njëra prej mënyrave më të mira të shërimit të dhembjes së kokës, pasi keni pirë shumë është përgatitja e një “milk shake” me banane duke e përzier atë edhe me mjaltë. Banania e qetëson stomakun, kurse me ndihmën e mjaltës rrisni nivelet e zvogëluara të sheqerit në gjak gjersa qumështi zbut dhe rihidron sistemin tuaj.
*Sëmundja e mëngjesit*
Kjo manifestohet në fillim të shtatzënisë ku gratë kanë të vjella në mëngjes. Me ngrënien e bananeve në mes të ushqimeve ditore ndihmon që nivelet e sheqerit në gjak të rrinë në nivel dhe kështu shmang sëmundjen e mëngjesit.
*Pickimet e mushkonjës*
Para se të aplikoni kremin kundër pickimit të mushkonjës, provojeni të fërkoni të brendshmen e lëkurës së bananes përmbi vendin ku jeni pickuar. Shumë njerëz kanë treguar se është shumë e suksesshme në zvogëlimin e të ënjturës dhe irritimit.
*Truri*
200 studentë në shkollën “Twickenham” në Angli janë ndihmuar në provimet e tyre gjatë vitit duke u shërbyer banane në mëngjes, pushim të gjatë dhe gjatë darkës, duke mundur kështu që të shtojnë fuqinë e trurit të tyre. Hulumtimet tregojnë se ky frut i pasur me potasium mund të ndihmojë mësimin, duke i bërë nxënësit më syhapur.
*Tretja*
Banania e pasur me fibër. Nëse e përfshini edhe bananen në dietën tuaj, ju ndihmon që të ktheni aktivitetin e jashtëqitjes në gjendjen e rregullt dhe kështu ju e kaloni problemin e kapsllëkut pa pasur nevojë për laksative.
*Ulcerë*
Banania përdoret si ushqim dietar kundër çrregullimeve të zorrëve për shkak të materies së butë të saj dhe lejueshmërisë. Është i vetmi frut që mund të hahet pa shkak të shqetësimit në rastet tejet kronike. Gjithashtu, neutralizon aciditetin e tepërt dhe zvogëlon irritimin e mbështjellësit të stomakut.
*Kontroll të temperaturës*
Shumë kultura të tjera e shikojnë bananen si frut freskues që mund të ulë si temperaturën fizike ashtu edhe atë emocionale tek nënat që presin të lindin. Për shembull në Tailandë nënat shtatzëna hanë banane për të siguruar që fëmijët e tyre lindin me temperaturë “të freskët”.
*Çrregullimet*
Është një formë e depresionit që ndodh tek ca njerëz gjatë ndonjë sezoni veçanërisht kur janë më pak të ekspozuar në diell. Bananet ndihmojnë ata që vuajnë nga kjo për shkak se ato përmbajnë triptopan, rregullues natyral i gjendjes emocionale.
*Duhanpirja*
Bananet gjithashtu ndihmojnë ata që provojnë të lënë duhanin. Vitaminat B6 dhe B12 që përmbajnë e gjithashtu edhe potasiumi dhe magneziumi ndihmojnë trupin të shërohet nga shkëputja e efekteve të nikotinës. Mos pini duhan, hani banane!
*Stresi*
Potasiumi është një mineral vital, i cili ndihmon në normalizimin e të rrahurave të zemrës, dërgon oksigjen në tru dhe rregullon balancën e ujit në trup. Kur jemi të stresuar ritmi i metabolizmit shpejtohet kështu duke zvogëluar nivelet e potasiumit. Këto mund të ribalancohen me ndihmën e bananeve që janë shumë të pasura me potasium.
*Goditjet*
Sipas hulumtimeve në “The Neë England Journal of Medicine”, të hani banane si pjesë normale e dietës mund të zvogëloni dukshëm rrezikun e vdekjes nga goditja (pika në tru) për gati 40%!
*Lythat*
Ata të cilët ndjekin alternativat natyrale përbetohen se nëse doni të vrisni një lyth merrni lëkurën e bananes dhe vendose në lyth duke e lënë pjesën me ngjyrë të verdhë të lëkurës përmbi. Shtrëngoje lëkurën në vend me plastër apo me shirit ngjitës (izolues) dhe shërohu nga lythat!
*Djegiet e stomakut*
Bananet kanë efektin natyral antiacid në trup e nëse vuani nga thartira provo të hash banane për t’u çliruar.

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Vlera & Vetitë e pjeshkës*

Ky frut i ëmbël është freskues, me pak kalori dhe i shëndetshëm. Ai është i përbërë nga 90% uje dhe mineraleve të ndryshme ndër te cilat me sasi më të lartë kaliumi dhe më pas, natriumi, hekuri, kalciumi dhe fosfori.

Të hash një pjeshke në ditë nënkupton furnizimin e trupit me rreth 15% të kërkesave të përditshme të vitaminës C, e rëndësishme për mbrojtjen nga infeksionet e ndryshme, thelbësore për fortifikimin e eshtrave dhe absorbimin e hekurit në gjak. Përveç kësaj, një marrje e duhur e vitaminës C zvogëlon rrezikun e kancerit së paku 70%.

Një element tjetër i rendesishem është beta karoteni, e cila stimulon melaninën qe favorizon nxirjen dhe ndihmon lëkurën të qëndrojë elastike dhe e re. Jo rastësisht pjeshka përdoret në sasi të madhe në prodhimin e kremave kozmetike dhe maskave të fytyrës.

Ndër të tjera pjeshka ka dhe vlera antioksiduese. Ajo pasuron organizmin me minerale, stimulon lëngjet e stomakut dhe rregullon tensionin e gjakut për shkak të përmbajtjes të kaliumit dhe manganit; njëherit poashtu plotëson organizmin me mineralet e humbura nga djersa.

Pjeshka është e përsosur si një meze e lehtë pas mëngjesit, pa shtuar sheqer, tretet lehtë dhe prandaj është e përshtatshme për ata që kane probleme me tretjen. Këshillohet të hahet larg kohërave të ushqimit, pasi “përzierja” e qumështit dhe karbohidrateve mund tu shkaktojnë parehati zorrëve.

Së fundi, duhet të jeni të vetëdishëm se nuk duhet te pini shumë ujë pas ngrënies së ketij fruti, sepse rrezikoni acidin cianidrik qe ndodhet në pjeshkë.

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Koha e mandarinave: 4 arsye pse duhet t’i konsumoni.*

Mandarinat janë shumë të shishme dhe rrallëkush nuk i pëlqen. Por a dini se sa shumë i ndihmon trupit tuaj nëse i konsumoni ato? Ky frut ka rëndësi të madhe në shëndetin tuaj, shëron disa sëmundje të cilat do t’ua tregojmë në vazhdim:

Zvogëlon rrezikun nga tumori

Mandarinat zvogëlojnë rrezikun e mëlçisë. Konkretisht në Universitetin e Kiotos kanë gjetur se njerëzit me virusin hepatitis nga tumori i mëlçisë që pinë lëng mandarine nuk kanë asnjë shenjë të tumorit në mëlçi. Për dallim nga të tjerët mes 45 pjesëmarrës që nuk kanë pirë lëng mandarine, 8.9% është zhvilluar tumori i mëlçisë.

Burim i vitaminës C

Mandarinat mund t’ju japin 80% të vitaminës C nëse ju e përdorni çdo ditë. Kurse vitamina C është e dobishme në shumë mënyra sidomos në luftën e radikaleve të lira. Këto janë molekula me numër të madh që kërkojnë çiftin e tyre në radikalet e lira. Ky reaksion është i lidhur si zinxhir. Antioksidantët ndihmojnë ndalimin e këtij reaksion zinxhirin ku mund të shkaktojë probleme fizike dhe gjithashtu e rrit imunitetin.

Zvogëlon yndyrën

Antioksidantët në mandarinë e ulin nivelin e yndyrës. Ajo lufton me radikalet e lira të cilat krijojnë yndyrë, ashtu që pengon yndyrën në muret e arteries. Nëse mblidhet yndyrë dhe nuk ka lëvizje të lirë, gjaku ngadalë lëviz nëpër arteriet dhe atëherë sëmundjet e zemrës dhe të mëlçisë i keni afër.

Ju ndihmon të humbni peshë

Mandarinat janë burim i fijeve dietike. Nëse rregullisht konsumoni mandarina do të ju ndihmon të mos ndjeni uri. Në përgjithësi fëmijët dhe të rriturit duhet të konsumojnë rreth 20 g fije në ditë. Ndoshta edhe mund të konsumoni edhe më tepër, varet nga kaloritë që i merrni gjatë ditës. Për shembull meshkujt dhe adoleshentët duhet të konsumojnë rreth 30-35 fije në ditë. Nëse hani mandarina do ta arrini synimin e nevojën që ju duhet në një ditë.

----------


## Albo

*Frutat agrume përfshijnë portokall, mandarina, limon.
*

Cilëndo nga sa më sipër preferoni të përfshini në dietën tuaj ditore patjetër që do të jeni në gjendje të ndryshoni ritmin e plakjes së qelizave dhe ta mbani mendjen tuaj të shëndetshme

A e dini se me vetëm një portokall, keni përmbushur deri në dy herë marrjen ditore të vitaminës C , ndërsa me vetëm një mandarinë keni mbuluar plotësisht nevojat ditore të trupit tuaj për vitaminë C.

 Vitamina C, një nga përbërësit më themelorë të trupit tonë, mbron sistemin imunitar, riparon qelizat dhe ndihmon në thithjen e hekurit.

Frutat agrume janë gjithashtu të pasura me antioksidantë të cilët kontribuojnë në funksionimin e duhur të mendjes, si dhe në funksionimin e duhur të kockave. 

Gjithashtu përmes vitaminës C krijohet kolagjeni, një përbërës kryesor strukturor i lëkurës, indit lidhor dhe kockave.

 Në mënyrë të veçantë, esperitina mbron qelizat kundër plakjes. 

Për më tepër, hulumtimet kanë treguar se polifenolët që gjenden në portokall e mbajnë mendjen vigjilent.

Përveç kësaj, agrumet janë një zgjedhje ideale për të filluar ditën tuaj me energjinë e kërkuar. 

Ato janë të pasura me sheqerna natyrale dhe mbulojnë 2% të marrjes ditore të kalorive.

Të pasura me fibra, si të gjitha frutat, agrumet madje ndihmojnë me probleme të zorrëve , përmirësojnë nivelet e kolesterolit dhe zvogëlojnë rrezikun kardiovaskular. 

Nivelet e larta të acidit folik që ato përmbajnë i bëjnë ato ideale për gratë shtatzëna , pasi vetëm një portokall siguron 18% të marrjes së rekomanduar ditore të acidit folik.

Syri.net

----------


## sirena_adria

https://www.forumishqiptar.com/threa...t-ta-konsumoni

----------


## sirena_adria

https://www.forumishqiptar.com/threa...%C3%ABr-trupin

Mandarina, super e dobishme për trupin

----------


## Albo

> https://www.forumishqiptar.com/threa...%C3%ABr-trupin
> 
> Mandarina, super e dobishme për trupin


I bashkova dy temat me lart me kete teme. 

Sirena, nese do te ndihmosh si moderatore ne forum, me kontakto me email tek albo@forumishqiptar.com.

Albo

----------

*Neteorm* (12-12-2022)

----------


## sirena_adria

> I bashkova dy temat me lart me kete teme. 
> 
> Sirena, nese do te ndihmosh si moderatore ne forum, me kontakto me email tek albo@forumishqiptar.com.
> 
> Albo



Albo, faleminderit shumë për vlerësimin dhe konsideratën ! E çmoj ! 

 Fleksibiliteti si anëtare, është më i volitshëm për mua ! Shumë suksese & mbarësi për 2023 !

----------

*Neteorm* (31-12-2022)

----------


## sirena_adria

https://www.forumishqiptar.com/threa...%AB-nga-plakja

Frutat që e mbajnë mendjen të fortë dhe mbrojnë nga plakja

----------


## Albo

*Pse një mollë në ditë ngadalëson plakjen dhe të zgjat jetën*



Mollët, luleshtrydhet dhe disa fruta të tjera janë shumë të shëndetshme për organizmin.

Ato përmbajnë një substancë natyrale e cila sipas studimeve mund të ngadalësojnë procesin e plakjes.


*Si ndodh procesi i plakjes*

Një nga faktorët kyç në procesin e plakjes është një fenomen i quajtur ‘përkeqësimi qelizor.’

Kjo nënkupton humbjen e aftësisë së qelizave për t’u ndarë, formuar e zhvilluar.

Sipas të dhënave të AgroWeb.org, në këtë fazë, qelizat sinjalizojnë inflamacionin dhe shtyjnë sistemin imunitar të vetëpastrohet nga qelizat e dëmtuara.

Në moshë të re, organizmi e ka më të lehtë të eliminojë këto qeliza por me kalimin e viteve, sistemi imunitar humbet shkëlqimin e tij.

Një gjë e tillë nxit akumulimin e qelizave të dëmtuara.

Këto të fundit përbëjnë pikënisjen e inflamacionit të një niveli të ulët që çon në shpërbërjen e indeve.


*Substanca që zgjat jetën*

Një studim i Universitetit Mjekësor të Minesotës zbuloi se procesi i plakjes mund të parandalohet falë disa molekulave që shënjestrojnë dhe shkatërrojnë qelizat e plakura.

Këto molekula kanë një ndikim afatgjatë pavarësisht kohës kur futen në trupin e njeriut.

Grupimi më efikas i këtyre molekulave u zbulua tek mollët, luleshtrydhet, qepët dhe kastravecat.

Ky grupim molekulash njihet si fisteinë.

Gjatë studimeve klinike, shkencëtarët zbuluan se këto molekula ulnin ndjeshëm nivelin e qelizave të dëmtuara, përmirësojnë shëndetin dhe rrisin jetëgjatësinë.

Molekulat e rëndësishme gjenden më shumë tek mollët të cilat sipas studimit duhen konsumuar rregullisht çdo ditë.

Mollët janë gjithashtu të pasura me antioksidantë, flavanoidë dhe fibër.

Antioksidantët tek molla ulin rrezikun e shfaqjes së tumoreve.

Për më tepër, mollët ndihmojnë kundër tensionit të lartë të gjakut, diabetit dhe sëmundjeve të zemrës.

Ngrënia e një molle në ditë ndihmon jashtëzakonisht shumë kundër problemeve me tretjen dhe konstipacionin.

Në aspekt kalorish, molla është më e mirë se banania dhe të mban ngopur për më gjatë.

AgroWeb.org

----------

